# Fedor Emelianenko VS Chael Sonnen Bellator Heavyweight Grand Prix Prediction



## mmaexpertise




----------



## asdf122345

Chael could pull an upset by decision or Fedor by early ko in round 1. 50/50 either way.


----------



## kantowrestler

It's certainly going to be interesting cause neither one of these guys are at the top of their game anymore.


----------



## Bknmax

This fight going to be similar to Connor vs Khabib , Connor Ko Round 1 ,Fedor Ko Round 1


----------



## kantowrestler

This is going to solely depend on which Fedor shows up, the one that got knocked out by Matt Mitrione or the one that knocked out Frank Mir.


----------



## systemdnb

I honestly think this ends up being Fedor via TKO 1st or 2nd rd. If I was Fedor I'd let Sonnen take me down, pull guard and get me a triangle like everyone else has. Seems too easy to NOT use this strategy for Chael. He hasn't gotten any better defending them over the last decade.


----------



## Voiceless

Bknmax said:


> This fight going to be similar to Connor vs Khabib , Connor Ko Round 1 ,Fedor Ko Round 1


I guess you have to hope that it's not going to be similar to Connor [sic] vs Khabib or your other hero is going to fall as well.



kantowrestler said:


> This is going to solely depend on which Fedor shows up, the one that got knocked out by Matt Mitrione or the one that knocked out Frank Mir.


Are you just saying Sonnen hits as hard as Mitrione¿


----------



## kantowrestler

No, Chael does not hit hard enough to shatter glass so I am not saying he hits harder then Matt Mitrione by any means. What I am saying is Fedor has been inconsistent since his return in that he will at times look like the Fedor of old but then in other matches be a complete shell of what he used to be. If close to great Fedor shows up he defeats Chael no problem, but if shell Fedor shows up Chael wins.


----------



## systemdnb

I called this from the get go in the thread I started about the bracket. Scott Coker set this up perfectly. Either Bader is a two time champ or Fedor becomes the HW champ with Bader still being the LHW champ. It's a win/win for the promotion. The fights were picture perfect for what happened tonight to happen... Clever.

I'm still mad that Rory is in the WW tourney as a the champion and is basically expected to win 3 fights in a row or he's not the champ... Larkin should've been in this thing the whole time and the winner would fight Rory. This HW tourney made since because it was for a vacant belt.


----------



## kantowrestler

I think Rory MacDonald chose to go through the Bellator Welterweight Grand Prix. He didn't have to and could've chosen to sit out and wait for the winner to become the top contender but chose to fight and defend his title three times. If you think about it I think this is what Scott Coker wanted to do in Strikeforce that he couldn't do but for the heavyweight tournament.


----------



## systemdnb

kantowrestler said:


> I think Rory MacDonald chose to go through the Bellator Welterweight Grand Prix. He didn't have to and could've chosen to sit out and wait for the winner to become the top contender but chose to fight and defend his title three times. If you think about it I think this is what Scott Coker wanted to do in Strikeforce that he couldn't do but for the heavyweight tournament.


I mean who doesn't potentially want 3/4 high paying fights in a row? I just think that the belt being on the line the whole time makes it dumb. Look at it this way...I'm pretty sure if Jon Fitch beats Rory in the first bracket, he doesn't become champion. I'm pretty sure the belt becomes vacant an he just moves to the semi finals. When if Fitch had just beat Rory outside of the tourney, he'd be the real champ.


----------



## Voiceless

I like tournaments more anyways. No handpicking opponents, you just fight who comes in front of you. You win all stages of the tournament and the final - you are the champ. Of course, that doesn't invite as much for a WWE build-up, but that's how it's done in almost all other sports (and they still generate enough money if the sport itself is interesting).


----------



## Bknmax

Voiceless said:


> I guess you have to hope that it's not going to be similar to Connor [sic] vs Khabib or your other hero is going to fall as well.


That would of sucked ,it's a good thing he still has power and insane accuracy,the chin has worn off a bit.


----------



## Voiceless

Bknmax said:


> That would of sucked ,it's a good thing he still has power and insane accuracy,the chin has worn off a bit.


He should have slept Sonnen with those punches though. He connected clean. And even though most of the fight ragdolling Sonnen, I didn't like how Sonnen was able to get him down several times and even keep side control for quite a while. Prime Emelianenko would have crushed him like a child. Now, his eyes looked tired already in the pre-fight interviews.


----------



## kantowrestler

What is probably going to happen is he is going to win the championship and retire a second time for good.


----------



## Voiceless

kantowrestler said:


> What is probably going to happen is he is going to win the championship and retire a second time for good.


With the holes/decrease in abilities he has shown in the Sonnen fight, I'm not so sure about him winning the tournament.


----------



## kantowrestler

I agree the likelihood is that Ryan Bader is going to win and become a two division champion considering the Last Emperor has deteriorated but stranger things have happened.


----------

